# Our rabbit set up (pics)



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2012)

We've always kept our rabbits in whatever building we had room for them.  My DH decided he wanted to really make a go of his rabbit hobby so he had a 'prefab' barn brought in.  







He put a lot of thought into what type of cages, feeders, and waterers he wanted.  All of them came from "KD Cage" here in Indiana.  The waterers have nipple valves and fill from the top (you don't have to remove them to fill them) and the feeders come in 2 pcs. so you don't have to cut the cages to mount them.

One long wall has all the cages 






The other wall has all his 'stuff' and my silkie pen






We currently have 2 Silver Fox bucks, 3 silver fox does, a pair of Mini Rex, a NZ white doe, and a trio of Flemish Giants (2 blue and 1 black).

This is Bambi, one of our Silver Fox does.  She has 3 kits in her nestbox.






This is the Flemish nestbox, w/ 9 kits.






Our Opal mini rex doe






A NZ white doe, Blinkie






One of the SF bucks (he's awfully light, but we use him on does who need more silvering)






A new Flemish Giant doe kit we got recently.






A SF doe we picked up this weekend.  We're hoping for blue kits from her, she and the buck she's bred to have a lot of blue in their pedigrees.






Another Jr SF doe


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 19, 2012)

I am sooo jealous! Perhaps someday I will have a barn as nice as yours.... I'll put it on my "honey-do" list 
Thanks for posting pics with different views. Makes it easier to picture how everything is laid out.


----------



## rittert3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very Nice! I could use a setup like that for my mini lops and Polish!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 23, 2012)

I got to get me a setup like that!  Very nice. Beautiful rabbits too!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 23, 2012)

I want one of those!  

(the shed....the SFs....)


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 23, 2012)

I must say that Opal coloring in great.


----------



## texcalkas (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you been through a summer yet with this barn?  I am in Kansas, where the summers can get terribly hot and I would worry about the temperature in there, especially with only one window and the doors.  That's the main reason I haven't bought a prefab barn yet.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 25, 2012)

i have an opal mini rex buck that looks like the exact twin to your opal doe!  BEAUTIFUL  and very nice setup


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2012)

We're getting an air conditioner for the barn when it gets really hot.  The nice thing is it's under a huge Oak tree and facing N. so that'll help to keep it cool.
DH also used the best insulation he could for the walls / ceiling to help hold the heat / cool air in.

A single oil heater kept it nice and toasty in there this winter.

We're getting a little broken opal MR buck to breed her to, he's still in the nestbox at the moment.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 9, 2012)

OKay...I have been wonderin' and I hope it isn't too late to ask and you see this...but do tell me please...

How much time does it take to clean things with your set up?

How often do you clean things (i.e. dump out/rinse trays, etc)

What is the odor like?  Do you have any special "anti-stink" secrets you would share?

I'm curious what your time allotment is with this set up towards cleaning, as clearly the feed/water part doesn't change so much as the clean up would though...

I ask only because we are fast approaching summer here, and it is already HOT!  We have a shed, complete with air conditioning already....and I have been wanting to get the rabbits into the ac before I am out side running frozen stuff back and forth...but my ONLY HOLD UP is A) needing new cages with catch pans underneath to do so and B) the smell, rabbit "waste" removal factor....

Right now they are all out of doors in hanging cages, I need only rake once a week or so to remove all stinkiness...and I KNOW that would change indoors...so what is your "clean up time" looking like? I'm dying to know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 9, 2012)

VERY nice set-up!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2012)

It doesn't take me any time to clean it...

(They're DH's buns....  )

He said it takes him about 20 minutes to dump the trays and sweep the floor, which he does 2x a week.  He may have to do it more often once it gets good and hot and stinky.  This will be our 1st summer with this barn sooooo.....we shall see.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL...I see...  I wish it didn't take me anytime to clean too! 

Really, that doesn't sound nearly as bad as I was envisioning...even if in the middle of summer you have to clean 3 or 4 times a week...it's not that bad 

THANK YOU!  Now I feel more confident ordering the right cages to get them moved inside and out of the oppressive heat!  at least I won't be regretting it when cleaning days are scheduled


----------



## hemet dennis (Apr 10, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> OKay...I have been wonderin' and I hope it isn't too late to ask and you see this...but do tell me please...
> 
> How much time does it take to clean things with your set up?
> 
> ...


Have you thought of raising worms under the rabbits you can have a foot of poop and no smell.


----------

